# Emoticon button sends me to the twilight zone



## pit 4 brains (Aug 14, 2010)

I was going to reply to the cure joke with a simple emoticon and when I clicked on the smiley face, the screen flashed to the emoticons and then to a site map or some kind of text listing of the site?? I dunno, just a tad strange..


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 14, 2010)

CheckMate

This only seems to be happening in the "Joke" section, "He's cured" thread..


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2010)

I happens if you click a emoticon before typing a few words.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 14, 2010)

10-4  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so what did OhioSmoking Butcher do that I didn't do?


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> 10-4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something changed, it used to do it in all sections.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 14, 2010)

OSB   That's Blasphemy!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

are you kiddin me


----------

